# dead peoples places....



## nivoldoog (Aug 8, 2009)

Has this been done, can it be done...:crew: people die, they leave a home and cool stuff... Anyone tried to use their stuff


----------



## Mouse (Aug 8, 2009)

re: dead like me

lol

I think it depends on if the person had family or not. someone will eventually claim their property and stuff. but it may work for a short time. 

but, it's pretty unethical. and probably nearly impossible to find, unless you want to be a casket chaser.


----------



## nivoldoog (Aug 8, 2009)

yes, thats where I got the idea...

unethical.... Guess it depend on you ethics, I am sure many would find thing revolting...

I mean come one... THERE DEAD! Cant take it with you...


----------



## Mouse (Aug 8, 2009)

keep an eye on the obit's.


----------



## nivoldoog (Aug 8, 2009)

Mouse said:


> keep an eye on the obit's.



And a class on "How to lock pick a door"


----------



## bote (Aug 8, 2009)

i squatted a place in tucson 2 winter`s ago that i called the DOL house (Dead Old Lady House), because it had all her stuff in it just like when she`d ben alive. It was comfy but quite sad really, b&w photos of her fantastic trips and family memories, she`d done a lot and was pretty hot and independent. She`d kept correspondence from over the years and this is the only thing I took, two postcards her sister had written about their mother dying and dead back on the farm somewhere. Her will was there and named a nephew executor back in like 98, but he`d obviously just liquidated her major assets and not bothered with the memorabilia, left there to crumble...

Made me think that when I die, if I have a house, I`m leaving the door unlocked. It`s a hell of a lot happier thinking about some kid reading your old journals, than imagining them mildewing and just disappearing.


----------



## nivoldoog (Aug 8, 2009)

or a familiar, trying to profit.... ... live and let die..... not live and lets selll


----------



## wartomods (Aug 8, 2009)

thats what kids are for


----------



## nivoldoog (Aug 9, 2009)

aye, the meek shall inherit the earth


----------



## Mouse (Aug 9, 2009)

the dicks shall inherit the trust fund


----------



## DFA (Aug 10, 2009)

There are these islands out on the san joaquin delta (in the central valley, CA) that have these massive
homes with furniture and shit still in them, all still in nice condition and neatly organized, like no one has touched or moved anything for years. What happened is that people built homes and getaway houses on those islands but the land got bought by the federal government, so what I think is people just up and left. It's really cool and perfect places to squat (if you have a boat), but you still get these very ominous feelings.....like something doesn't feel right when your inside them.
Me and my friend discovered them, we looted one place a bit, but still.....no one really knows the full story of what really happened, fuck who knows maybe me and my friend pissed off some old dead person and now we got bad karma or some shit hahaha.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 10, 2009)

that seems like a really interesting advendture... rich furnished ghost towns of the US. now that's be a good photo book series. lol


----------



## CholoMcScumbag (Aug 22, 2009)

i love squatting in old ghost towns. i love the eerie somethings amis feeling. spoooooky


----------

